# Twine and net prices?



## HALLSHAY

Called New Holland dealer today and about fell over when she told me pallet cash price for 350-4000 big baler twine was over $38. We can buy some cheap import twine (PGT) for around $25 if we buy a full truck load. 
63" net wrap New Holland was $249 cash on full pallets, and like $268 single rolls.

Any body else who checked prices, post it so we have an idea as to what is going on around the country.

The big story is that the twine manufacturers had to start producing in August for 09 production. High priced resin followed the crude price and the twine manufacturers say they paid the price to make the twine.


----------



## swmnhay

booked some 64" x 7000 tama net for 199 now it is 219.The 67" is 10.00 more


----------



## haybaler101

I am a Poly-Excel dealer. I am selling 64" net for $215, 67" for $220 and 440 X 4000' twine for $34. All prices are for full pallet orders, need more to break pallets.


----------



## Production Acres

foreign 440/4,000 $29.50 fob live oak, FL 
local co-op same twine $43.99


----------



## deerrunhaycp

I Just bought a skid of bridon 9600 XSR 210 $40.00 per box for a full skid. $43.00 for smaller orders at the dealer in PA.


----------



## Hayboy1

deerrunhaycp said:


> I Just bought a skid of bridon 9600 XSR 210 $40.00 per box for a full skid. $43.00 for smaller orders at the dealer in PA.


Is that the Blue Poly twine?


----------



## Jason B

I started priceing twine today and they were talking $32.00 for 440-4000 that is $ 6.00 more them last year. Has anyone ever used Guelph twine before? They make 450-4000 I've neaver heared of anyone using it in my area.


----------



## haydays

Every year the prices are increasing dramatically and is really putting pressure on every one. I do hope you get a better deal somewhere else. I did have a look but couldn't find anything conclusive I am afraid.


----------



## CherryBlosson

haydays said:


> Every year the prices are increasing dramatically and is really putting pressure on every one. I do hope you get a better deal somewhere else. I did have a look but couldn't find anything conclusive I am afraid.


You have to know insider people to get the better rates. If you are a loner trying to run your Biz then you will always pay a high premium rate. It's always good to socialize in this kind of Business and Community. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tamara in TN

> CherryBlosson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to know insider people to get the better rates. If you are a loner trying to run your Biz then you will always pay a high premium rate. It's always good to socialize in this kind of Business and Community. Just my 2 cents.
Click to expand...

or you can realilze that input factors and volume buying affect final prices as well....

Tamara


----------



## Jason B

How many pallet do most guy buy to get a volume discount? I know every place will every.


----------



## ButchAutomatic

I save 10% on 8 to 10 pallets


----------



## iflylow

We run two 3x4s and two 4x4s and 40,000 bales a year with farmers brand twine, get along great no issues.

440 4000ft $31.25 delivered to you
525 4150ft $33.00 delivered
Netwrap
64 x 7000 $200.00 roll
67 x 7000 $205.00 roll

Pretty Good Twine Co.


----------



## swmnhay

I bought some from Pritchett Twine and Netwrap for $185 pallet price for some 67 x 7000.

Used some last fall on stalks worked great.Was alot stronger than other brands I've used.


----------



## MikeRF

I spoke with our Guelph Twines distributer yesterday and he quoted the following
4000-450 @ $34 per roll
12000 small baler twine @ $46 per double roll box - Canadian dollars 
We have used both for the last few years without any issues other than an escalating price. What is stupid is that it passes our door on the way to the distibuter. They will not deliver direct or allow customer pickup from the factory, 15 minutes away.
Is anyone seeing twine prices coming down with the oil price backed off from where it was this time last year?


----------



## Tim

Just ordered 440/4000 from Prichett twine. It was under $30. JJ wants to supply you with twine!
Tim


----------



## Hayking

Bought 64 in wrap for 190 and 67 for 195. 350-4000 25 a roll thats pallet prices. Has anyone priced baling wire. If so what branded.


----------



## Cannon

I get my twine for $28.50 per ball for 350 knot/4000 ft.per pallet.


----------



## iflylow

I can get 350/4000 farmers for $26/roll delivered. Delivery makes a big difference sometimes. 
Pretty Good Twine Co.


----------



## AGCO Driver

We bought some from the Pritchett's. We have been a customer for a couple years and they do us well. Wonder if he will give me a deal for saying so? See ya soon, we really liked the heavier netwrap, one less turn and it held very well.

Bob

Pritchett Twine, Net Wrap and Ag Sales of North Central Nebraska


----------



## ROLLNITUP

I,m buying net wrap from Pritchetts. Sold it me me cheaper then any farm store could offer me. Farming cost is high enough, so if you can good a product from a guy that can use the business instead of store that dont even know your name.


----------

